# Logitech Momo Racing Tischklammern - help :)



## Nasenbär (7. April 2010)

Hi,

ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes Momo Racing Force gekauft, war leider kein Handbuch dabei.

Wie bekomme ich die Tischklammern mit den Extendern "ausgefahren"?

Die Schraubklemme ist klar, einfach rausdrehen, aber diese beiden Klammern welche links und rechts sind, wollen einfach nicht "rauskommen"?

Wo ist der Trick?

Ist mir ja schon fast peinlich zu fragen, aber ich rüttel da schon ne halbe Stunde dran herum ^^


----------



## Eightballz (7. April 2010)

ich glaub du must die obere abdeckung hinter dem lenkrad mal abnehmen...sag mal obs klappt...

darunter befinden sich soweit ich weis die befestigungsmechanismen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. April 2010)

Genau, "Deckel" ab und Schrauben lösen/wieder festmachen...
Viel Spaß beim zocken !


----------



## Nasenbär (7. April 2010)

Danke!

Da wäre ich nie alleine drauf gekommen.

Habs gerade nur mit der Drehschraube befestigt, ging auch halbwegs, aber so ist natürlich besser


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. April 2010)

Sehr gerne! 
Hatte vorher auch dieses Lenkrad, war immer recht zufrieden. Nur die Pedalen waren mir etwas zu "synthetisch".
Falls Du mal in Sachen Lenkrad "aufsteigen" möchtest, mein Tipp:

http://fanatec.com/

Gibt's auch einen recht umfangreichen Thread dazu: Logitech G27 <--> Fanatec Porsche 911 GT3 RS.
Also ich habe die Fanatec-Zockerkurbel, m.E. _die_ Referenz in Sachen _PC_-Lenkräder.
Aber, dies ist jedem seine Entscheidung


----------



## Eightballz (8. April 2010)

für gelgenheitszocker ein echt deftiger preis


----------



## Nasenbär (9. April 2010)

Naja ich bin hinsichtlich Rennspiele wirklich Gelegenheitsspieler. Hab nur 2 Rennspiele.

Und da mir die Steuerung über Keyboard überhaupt keinen Spaß mehr machte, suchte ich nach ner günstigen Lösung.

Da das Momo ja wohl nichtmehr bei den Händlern ist, aber eigentlich ganz gut getestet wurde und inzwischen wirklich günstig gebraucht gekauft werden kann, hab ich mich dafür entschieden.

Ca. 35 Euro hab ich ausgegeben und bin zufrieden.

Und wenn ich irgendwann keinen Bock mehr darauf hab, verkauf ich es wieder und werde bestimmt kaum Verlust machen.
Ausnahme natürlich das Ding geht in die Fritten 
Aber das ist halt immer das Risiko bei gebrauchten Sachen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. April 2010)

Wenn's das Logitech-Lenkrad nicht mehr macht, folgt ein (gebrauchtes?) Fanatec, oder?! 
Gewiss, der Neupreis ist hoch, aber dafür erhält man die (aktuelle) Referenz in Sachen PC-Lenkrad.   
Für meinen Teil möchte ich es nicht (mehr) missen wollen... 
Na dann, allseits 'gute (virtuelle) Fahrt'. Vielleicht 'sieht' man sich ja bei Need for Speed Shift online.


----------



## spatz (16. November 2013)

auch ein danke von mir,
ich habe mich jetzt extra im forum angemeldet um dir danken zu koennen.

Ich habe das lenkrad auch gebraucht gekauft, allerdings war ein quickinstall dabei, aber ich hab's nicht kapiert und haette die verdeckten schrauen sicher nicht gefunden.

gibt mir allerdings zu denken das ich ohne suchmaschine und forum es nicht schaffe ein lenkrad fest zu schrauben. 

spatz

Ps: und ja, wenn mir das fahren am PC gefaellt wird mein naechtes lenkrad ein fantec. Man hoert nur gutes, aber halt doch ca 300 EUR fuer das was ich nehmen wuerde. (inkl pedalen V2)


----------

